# sheep breed vs. wool quality



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Now I hear tell that some sheep breeds are good for their wool and some are not.

What makes Suffolk wool a poor choice for spinning, knitting, etc. ?

Can anyone give me some idea of what to expect from Jacobs sheep wool ?


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

Suffolk is usually a poor choice for spinning because it's so short. It is a down type of sheep- like Hampshire, Oxford, etc.

Jacob sheep have medium length fleeces and are supposed to spin well. I raise Jacobs and can tell you their fleeces are definitley medium in coarseness/fineness but can be quite soft and comfortable to the touch. I have had fleeces made into yarn- it's wonderful!

Hope that helps!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Sheep are bred for particular things like everything else.
Some have a short wool.
Some have a long.
Some a medium.
Some have a fine wool, some, medium and some are best for rugs yarns.
Different sheep, different wool.
Some sheep are for milk or meat more than wool and thus the wool is not that great.

I have crosses. I have long wooled breeds crossed with merinos and other breeds to get the length and the finer quality.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

One thing to point out about the Down breed wools is that although short in staple, they are very springy (I usually say "sproingy" as that seems more descriptive) and make good sturdy wool for say, socks ... something that needs good 'memory' and can be a bit 'tougher'.

I have a Southdown ram and I love using his wool for pillow stuffing, for instance. It packs down to shape when you lay on it, but springs right back into 'pillow shape' when you're done. I've spun some, and yeah, not my favourite for spinning (very hard to get it smooth), but boy, it makes great pillows. I think it'd be awesome in a quilt, too.

Jacobs - I've heard there can be wide variations in fleece from sheep to sheep, fine to coarse. Wool has so many uses, I'm sure you'll figure out what that particular wool wants to be: maybe it wants to be fine yarn for shawls or sweaters, maybe medium weight for socks, maybe heavier for rugs, or maybe stuffing for pillows. There's bound to be a good use for it!

(and Jacob fleeces come in such lovely colours!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Suffolk is fine for spinning and knitting. It is especially good for things like socks and thing that will be washed often. The down breeds wool tends not to shrink or felt. You can actually machine wash and dry these wools, it tends not to felt. I have had success doing just this with Cheviot wool. 2-4 inches seems to be the average length of these wools.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

There is no such thing as a sheep's wool that is not good for spinning & knitting.

I love my Suffolk X Dorset wool for socks and mittens. I don't think I'd make a sweater using it, but then again, I don't make socks from merino either!

An excellent reference for various wools is In Sheep's Clothing: A Handspinner's Guide to Wool  by Nola & Jane Fournier 

Oklahoma State University has a good write up on the Jacob breed. IMO, it is a nice wool for outerwear, but I'd be hesitant about wearing it next to the skin.


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

Good points- I guess I'm thinking it wasn't really good for spinning because most Suffolks around here are clipped so short for meat growth that their fleeces don't amount to much length. I know there are people here that love Suffolk for stuffing.

I agree with you on the Jacob- some are definitely softer/finer than others. I think an overcoat/sweater or blanket is great out of Jacob and I know some people make awesome hunting/hiking socks out of it.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Now we're getting somewhere.

Thanks for the tips.

What does the average fleece, from any sheep, weigh ?


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Forerunner said:


> Now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> What does the average fleece, from any sheep, weigh ?


That too depends on the breed as a longwool will give you more weight in wool than a short wooled breed.
Its a big range too, some maybe 4 pounds and some 12 pounds. How often they are sheared matters too. The type of fleece also matters as some wool is just heavier than others even though the quantity is the same.
The variables are many.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Keep in mind that a lanolin-heavy fleece is, literally, heavy. An Icelandic fleece may weigh half of what a Columbia or Hamp fleece weighs, and yet give you about the same amount of wool when all is said and done, because you're not washing out all that heavy lanolin.

Then again, a Columbia or Hamp is about half again as big in surface area as an Icelandic, so 'one fleece' from a bigger sheep = more wool! Although staple length on the Icelandic will be longer ... so ...

Yeah. What RiverPines said.


----------

